# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  Stryker Mako Robotic-Arm Assisted Surgery, Kalamazoo, Michigan, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Stryker Corporation

Stryker Mako Robotic-Arm Assisted Surgery

twitter.com/MyMAKOplasty

----------


## Airicist

What is MAKO?

Published on Jan 14, 2016




> Liberty Hospital offers major advances in joint replacement. MAKO is a new procedure that uses a robotic arm to help perform precise partial knee and total hip replacements. Liberty Hospital in Liberty, MO, currently is the ONLY hospital in the region - including Kansas, Nebraska and most of Iowa - offering MAKO.

----------


## Airicist

Article "The age of robots: Meet Mako the new surgeon"

by Himani Chandna
April 1, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Mako robotic assisted hip and knee replacement surgery | Spire Healthcare

Published on May 8, 2019




> Patients describe their recovery from Mako robotic assisted joint replacement surgery at Spire Little Aston Hospital.

----------

